# Removing Center Console (Steptronic)



## karrickk (May 5, 2003)

I have seen numerous instructions on how to remove the boot on the manual shift cars and then unscrewing the two screws that hold the trim piece in place, but how do you do the same thing with an automatic?

Are there instructions on how to remove the PRND plate to access the screws holding the trim piece down?

Thanks.


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

karrickk said:


> *I have seen numerous instructions on how to remove the boot on the manual shift cars and then unscrewing the two screws that hold the trim piece in place, but how do you do the same thing with an automatic?
> 
> Are there instructions on how to remove the PRND plate to access the screws holding the trim piece down?*


If I'm remembering right (it has been a while), you pull off the shift knob (trying not to hit yourself in the face with it), then gently tug on the leather trim, and the whole leather trim + black insert part will lift out, including the PRND plate. To remove the wood grain trim piece with the window switches, remove the 2 screws in the back which are exposed when you remove the shifter trim.


----------



## 325i RocketGuy (Sep 27, 2002)

I just did this a few weeks ago to install the center armrest.

Don't bother pulling off the shift knob. It won't get in your way. Just pull firmly upwards on the leather shift boot and the whole PRND plate will just pop off.


----------



## karrickk (May 5, 2003)

Thanks. I'll try it this weekend. One more question:

After removing that trim piece around the shifter, is it true that you can remove the "sunglass holder" cabinet in the center console?

Basically i'm trying to route a wire from the Head Unit to the cupholder.

Thanks.


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

karrickk said:


> *After removing that trim piece around the shifter, is it true that you can remove the "sunglass holder" cabinet in the center console?
> 
> Basically i'm trying to route a wire from the Head Unit to the cupholder.*


I have NAV, so from bottom to top, I have ashtray / climate controls / NAV display (and no sunglass holder). However, with the NAV display out (search for "steak knife" on Bimmerfest for the methodology used ) it is easy to snake a wire from the radio to the shifter area, past the climate controls. So something similar should work for you without removing the sunglass holder.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Removing the sunglasses holder can be a PITA. It's supposed to pop out if you press up in the middle and pull, but sometimes it's not so easy. But Terry is right, if you're going to be behind the radio already you should be able to drop a wire down from there, over on one side, past the HVAC, and down to the bottom without taking it out.


----------



## karrickk (May 5, 2003)

well the less disassembling I need the do, the better. Would the wire make tapping noises if I did it that way though? Since it is going to be dangled down, I figure it'll be left dangling after the install. I'd hate to have a buzz coming from that area.


----------

